# Ghazanfar's 90P



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Some quick pix of my 90P

I'm having trouble tweaking the color to accurately show the 
Rotala sp. colorata color. None of the pics represents it well. The color
is a blend of all three.





































Anyway - I ripped out the entire right side and redid it this weekend.
Had to mow down the marselia minuta too - it was growing all over itself.

The scape is going to be tweaked over the next few months before I'm happy with the layout.
Then it'll get ripped out and redone all over again. Aint this fun?!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How do you people grow such wonderful Rotala?!!! Is there a secret voodoo ritual or is it just in the DC water?


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful Ghazanfar!



> How do you people grow such wonderful Rotala?!!! Is there a secret voodoo ritual or is it just in the DC water?


Good question!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Beautiful...simply beautiful!!!


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe its just his water, cause I have no clue how to grow such a dense bush.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> How do you people grow such wonderful Rotala?!!! Is there a secret voodoo ritual or is it just in the DC water?


I'm guessing that a big part of the voodoo secret is intense lighting and relatively soft water, but that's just a guess. Trim technique probably helps too. I'd love to hear what Ghanzafar has to say about it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank for the compliments!
We do have fairly soft water here. KH 1-2, GH 4-5. I've grown rotalas in the past, but I've got to credit this type of bushy growth to

1) Trimming technique
2) ADA Aquasoil + Green Gain

For trimming, the first time I prune, I clip the stems 3" above the substrate. Adding Green Gain at this point helps the stems recover quickly and they produce lots of side shoots. Next pruning is done leaving only 5" above the substrate. The 3rd pruning is done like a hedge and should be a sharp representation of what you want the plant to look like when its grown in. A sharp angled cut will look much softer once the plants have grown in.

No secret - most folks know the technique described above.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

GG, very nice dutch style planted aquarium you have set up. All the plants looks very healthy.

I have a question, what plant is this? the one on the left side with the pinkish tips, some Ludwigia or Bacopa species?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

besides rotala colorata what are the other bunch plants in this tank? I like the texture of the green ones


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I added a picture to the first post detailing which plants are in there.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

John, that's Rotala Macranda "green"

GG--Awesome rotalas.....any interest in selling me some of those Rotala Verticillaris?  Sweet job, truly masterful trimming!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome Rotalas man. Someone hooked you up with quite a collection. 

It's definitely the water. I had soft water at my old place about 2 KH and 9 GH and my new place has a KH of about 4 and GH of about 8. The extra 2 degrees KH really seem to make a difference. My Rotalas aren't quite as robust as before.


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

beautiful scape Mr. Ghori. you should be proud.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

What sort of lighting are you using? The tank looks great, amazing color.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank everyone.

Lighting is a TEK T5 4 bulb fixture w/ Geismann Midday bulbs.


----------



## delevan (Jul 28, 2007)

amazing tank.....


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Updates??


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow that colorata is a wonderful red. I like your scape.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Outstanding job Mr. Ghori!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

kakkoii said:


> Updates??


You were looking for daily updates, or? Original post is from 2.24 

Awesome tank Ghazanfar. Someday I'll grow bushes of rotala like that, and not the 20" tall stringy masses I tend to grow now.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

5 star vote from me all they way. I love this scape man Im so jealous you get all the great crypt flowers and then I see your a heck of a aquascaper too haha is there anything you cant do : ) keep up the good work


----------

